# Alucard vs Itachi



## naster (Aug 10, 2011)

Hellsing operations have been idle lately. Bored and asleep, Alucard throws his consciousness into the narutoverse to wreck havoc. Itachi comes across Alucard materializing in the forest.

Location: Random Forest
Distance: 15m
Restrictions: None
Mood: Intent to Kill

Condition: Having chakra formed from pure hatred, Alucard is resistant to magical energies much like the tailed-beasts. 


I thought this matchup would be interesting. In my mind, the most interesting part of the battle comes when Itachi uses tsukuyomi. I'm wondering if Alucard could fight Itachi with his familiars during this, because tsukuyomi represents the spiritual world or w/e.

Discuss!!


----------



## tanman (Aug 10, 2011)

Wrong section: 
*Oh and, Alucard rapes.*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 10, 2011)

tanman said:


> Wrong section:
> *Oh and, Alucard rapes.*


^this

/thread


----------



## naster (Aug 10, 2011)

tanman said:


> Wrong section:
> *Oh and, Alucard rapes.*



my fault >.<
thread needs moved. sorry!


----------



## Doge (Aug 10, 2011)

Alucard is immortal, omnipresent, and has a boatload of insane moves.  Itachi has no chance.

Thus why I never got into hellsing.  The main character doesn't need plot armor when he's already immortal.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Alucard was way too many powers for Itachi to handle.

So he rapes.


----------



## joshhookway (Aug 10, 2011)

Alucard shoots him with a gun


----------



## Dashido (Aug 11, 2011)

alucard shoots Itachi between the eyes good game...at least make him unarmed and restrict him to release lv2 or 3


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi soloes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Aug 11, 2011)

Alucard makes Itachi into a vampire, then devours him and adds him to teh 30+million souls he has in his body.


----------



## Alex Payne (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrong section. And Totsuka is the only thing that _might_ work on pre-Schrodinger Alucard. End of Manga Alucard is just too hax and wouldn't be phased by Itachi's arsenal.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2011)

Wrong section. Should be in the Landfill because of the massive rape Alucard is going to do to Itachi


----------



## Tengu (Aug 11, 2011)

Think i will start watching Hellsing, thx for the thread.


----------



## DeIdeal (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi's soul will live forever in Alucard  

Seriously, horrible rape. No restrictions, so Alucard's omnipresent or pretty much immortal and, well, has guns.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi either has to face Alucard with some millions of lives+regen+various abilities or a quantum Alucard with no multiple lives either way he's screwed.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 11, 2011)

itachi used crow. 
crow told alucard to protect konaho.
really now, how do you stop a staring crow?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 11, 2011)

Would Alucard, perhaps, like another disciple?


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Aug 11, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi soloes.



THIS 

/thread


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 11, 2011)

What made you think Itachi could win this?


----------



## Illairen (Aug 11, 2011)

Compared to the glory of the lord, Alucard is just a mindless ant. 
Itachi wtfstomps. 

close this thread already.


----------



## Engix (Aug 11, 2011)

.... not touching this..


----------



## Alita (Aug 11, 2011)

alex payne said:


> Wrong section. And Totsuka is the only thing that _might_ work on pre-Schrodinger Alucard. End of Manga Alucard is just too hax and wouldn't be phased by Itachi's arsenal.



Pretty much this. Although....



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> itachi used crow.
> crow told alucard to protect konaho.
> really now, how do you stop a staring crow?



In all seriousness this could be effective. He could command alucard to kill himself forever or something like that. This is of course assuming it isn't EOS alucard.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Aug 11, 2011)

Bullet to the face.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Bad thread made by bad people.  (infact any thread with Itachi is default horribly stupid.)


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 11, 2011)

Alita54 said:


> Pretty much this. Although....
> 
> In all seriousness this could be effective. He could command alucard to kill himself forever or something like that. This is of course assuming it isn't EOS alucard.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Itachi soloes.



^This.

And also, Itachi soloes.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 11, 2011)

thread still open?....



> He could command alucard to kill himself forever or something like that.


Pretty much this.  
+1

P.S.: Does Alucard deserve to be commanded by the king himself?  I wonder...


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Coston said:


> @Niku: *Facewall*



You have one post here and you're addressing me as "Niku"?


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You have one post here and you're addressing me as "Niku"?



Maybe he's special?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 11, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Maybe he's special?



True love at first sight


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Coston said:


> @Niku: I'm a lurker...



Or somebody posting with a dupe account who got careless. 



Level7N00b said:


> Maybe he's special?



A special dupe account.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Itach is fodder, Alucard is far from it


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Itach is fodder, Alucard is far from it



Oh your back.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Oh your back.



I was before you were


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I was before you were



my last post was here before you posted here.


----------



## locotoooo (Aug 11, 2011)

jackal round through the eyes


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 11, 2011)

My original statement is still correct. 



Mist Puppet said:


> Wrong section. Should be in the Landfill


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 11, 2011)

The vampire with the wall destroying handgun stomps easily.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Itach is fodder, Alucard is far from it





That's why he's one-panelled like half the named cast in his own series, right?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> That's why he's one-panelled like half the named cast in his own series, right?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

He's actually got a point.

Itachi might be dead nowhere near as strong as certain people think, but calling him fodder is taking it a bit too far.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> He's actually got a point.
> 
> Itachi might be dead nowhere near as strong as certain people think, but calling him fodder is taking it a bit too far.



compared to EOS Alucard he is.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Ignoring the fact that he does actually have a chance here?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Ignoring the fact that he does actually have a chance here?



ignoring the crossed out EOS.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't ignore it.  It's simply of no consequence here, unless the OP is an idiot.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> I didn't ignore it.  It's simply of no consequence here, unless the OP is an idiot.



Seeing as the OP thought this was a fare fight i would say yes.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Except for the fact that Itachi has a shot at this, no matter how small it may be.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> Except for the fact that Itachi has a shot at this, no matter how small it may be.



Too bad he wont be able to use that chance effectively.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

He doesn't actually. The only way for him to beat Alucard is if he made it so Alucard doesn't recognize himself which is typically how anyone with mind fuck abilities beats him. However what most people don't realize is that Alucard had to recognize himself out of some 200 million+ souls, so unless they could create anything like that they aren't mind fucking him anytime soon. Of course even when he did dissaapear from existence he still came back.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Like I said, I was under the impression that this was _not_ EOS Alucard, because there's absolutely nothing Itachi can do to him.

I was talking about pre-Schr?dinger Alucard, and even then, it's still only a very small chance.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

If thats the case it's still no chance as he'd have to kill Alucard some 3 million+ times. I doubt he'd be able to kill Alucard once unless Alucard does his usual routine. In fact, Alucard just goes Vlad Tepes mode and Itachi dies even quicker.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Never read Hellsing, so I can't join in on this absolutely fascinating conversation where Itachi is probably being massively downplayed.

But how effective would the Totsuka no Tsurugi be against Alucard?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

3 million+ souls

for non EOS Alucard.

psuedo omnipresence EOS Alucard. In other words. Useless.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> If thats the case it's still no chance as he'd have to kill Alucard some 3 million+ times. I doubt he'd be able to kill Alucard once unless Alucard does his usual routine. In fact, Alucard just goes Vlad Tepes mode and Itachi dies even quicker.



Not denying that.

All I was really saying was that Susanoo's sword _might_ be able to do it.  I don't care enough for the match-up to debate whether or not it can.

Off-topic here, but how would a soulfuck work against EOS Alucard? (No, I'm not even beginning to suggest Pain could do it.)



Nikushimi said:


> Never read Hellsing, so I can't join in on this absolutely fascinating conversation where Itachi is probably being massively downplayed.
> 
> But how effective would the Totsuka no Tsurugi be against Alucard?



There's no downplaying going on bar the fodder comment.

Itachi's chances of winning here are extremely low, rather than non-existent.  Remember it's me saying this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolkamina.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> 3 million+ souls
> 
> for non EOS Alucard.



So what?



> psuedo omnipresence EOS Alucard. In other words. Useless.



That's obviously a problem. But I don't see how the 3 million+ souls is an obstacle at all.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Because he wouldn't be sealing Alucard?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Because he wouldn't be sealing Alucard?



If he stabbed Alucard, Alucard would be sealed. Unless he has some kind of ability to negate that or otherwise prevent it from happening. The number of souls isn't an issue if there's only one meat husk for the Totsuka to pierce.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> If he stabbed Alucard, Alucard would be sealed. Unless he has some kind of ability to negate that or otherwise prevent it from happening. The number of souls isn't an issue if there's only one meat husk for the Totsuka to pierce.



That's exactly the problem. Alucards body is mostly just for show. He only has the appearance he does because he likes it. At one point he even runs around as a little girl.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> That's exactly the problem. Alucards body is mostly just for show. He only has the appearance he does because he likes it. At one point he even runs around as a little girl.



...Just *one* little girl?

The Totsuka sucked up Orochimaru's body along with the entire phsyical hydra attached to him and sealed the whole thing. Orochimaru himself has five souls (his own, plus the four other bodies from previous transfers seen inside his Fushi Tensei ritual space). If there's only one physical target for the Totsuka, there isn't a conceivable reason why it couldn't be sealed.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Except again, Alucards body is just for show. The little girl was just an example. The best thing I could compare him to would be pride from FMA. Even then he isn't just controlling shadows or anything.


He stabs Alucard and what he's essentially stabbing is something akin to a mass of darkness.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2011)

...

You actually think the Totsuka sword could touch Alucard? 

Even ignoring the fact that Alucard is so much faster than Itachi that the chances of him actually landing a blow with that thing is practically zero, Alucard has a lot of things that'd screw Itachi up. Namely resistance to illusions, teleportation... Plus does anyone really think Susano'o, in the really unlikely scenario wherein it actually lands a hit, can seal 200 million souls in one hit?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi does nothing to someone who can regen from a puddle of blood and catch a bullet with his teeth (Said type of bullet destroyed fighter jets)


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> He stabs Alucard and what he's essentially stabbing is something akin to a mass of darkness.




Stabbing him might just be what Alucard wants, for that will get him awfully close 

And Alucard likes a closeup. He'd rub all over Itachi's face... 

- Tak


----------



## locotoooo (Aug 11, 2011)

Alucard only has 3million souls.

Also i would like to see how Itachi fairs against an army of that size, asuming we aren't using EoS Alucard.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Winny said:


> ...
> 
> You actually think the Totsuka sword could touch Alucard?
> 
> Even ignoring the fact that Alucard is so much faster than Itachi that the chances of him actually landing a blow with that thing is practically zero, Alucard has a lot of things that'd screw Itachi up. Namely resistance to illusions, teleportation... Plus does anyone really think Susano'o, in the really unlikely scenario wherein it actually lands a hit, can seal 200 million souls in one hit?





Dandy Elegance said:


> Except for the fact that Itachi has a shot at this, *no matter how small it may be.*





Obviously you're not talking to Nikushimi, because Itachi solos. ...


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

locotoooo said:


> Alucard only has 3million souls.



Right before he absorbed schrodinger and the major was mocking Walter for not being able to beat Alucard he stated that at the time Alucard had absrobed 200 million or so souls.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Except again, Alucards body is just for show. The little girl was just an example. The best thing I could compare him to would be pride from FMA. Even then he isn't just controlling shadows or anything.
> 
> 
> He stabs Alucard and what he's essentially stabbing is something akin to a mass of darkness.



...I don't follow. Does Alucard not have a corporeal form? Or is it just something that can't be sealed? Comparing him to Pride from FMA doesn't really help simplify things any, since I'm pretty confident Pride could be sealed with the Totsuka.

Though I appreciate that you are taking the time to discuss this with me. 



Winny said:


> ...
> 
> You actually think the Totsuka sword could touch Alucard?
> 
> Even ignoring the fact that Alucard is so much faster than Itachi that the chances of him actually landing a blow with that thing is practically zero, Alucard has a lot of things that'd screw Itachi up. Namely resistance to illusions, teleportation...



Like I already said, I've never read Hellsing, so I'm just a curious observer here. 



> Plus does anyone really think Susano'o, in the really unlikely scenario wherein it actually lands a hit, can seal 200 million souls in one hit?



If there's only one body, why not? It's not like the number of souls was ever an issue for Susano'o before, or even expressed as such. Anything's possible I suppose, but I see no reason to even entertain the idea beyond "I don't believe it! "


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> ...I don't follow. Does Alucard not have a corporeal form? Or is it just something that can't be sealed? Comparing him to Pride from FMA doesn't really help simplify things any, since I'm pretty confident Pride could be sealed with the Totsuka.




No, just that the sword hasn't shown it's able to seal anything of that nature.





> If there's only one body, why not? It's not like the number of souls was ever an issue for Susano'o before, or even expressed as such. Anything's possible I suppose, but I see no reason to even entertain the idea beyond "I don't believe it! "



The difference between 5 and 3 million is huge in case you didn't know. It'd be like saying he could seal an entire population.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> No, just that the sword hasn't shown it's able to seal anything of that nature.



Of what nature? Isn't Alucard physical/corporeal?



> The difference between 5 and 3 million is huge in case you didn't know. It'd be like saying he could seal an entire population.



But the difference is meaningless if there isn't any reason to believe that the number of souls is significant in the first place. As far as we've seen, the Totsuka just sucks up bodies with no regard for or mention of "souls" at all.


----------



## locotoooo (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Right before he absorbed schrodinger and the major was mocking Walter for not being able to beat Alucard he stated that at the time Alucard had absrobed 200 million or so souls.



The major was guessing on how many lives alucard had left and trying to mock Walter, after that Alucard states how many lives he had before becoming omnipresent.

Also, Alucard gets a spinning eye familiar.


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Of what nature? Isn't Alucard physical/corporeal?



Alucard himself states phsycial form and appearance are meaningless to him.





> But the difference is meaningless if there isn't any reason to believe that the number of souls is significant in the first place. As far as we've seen, the Totsuka just sucks up bodies with no regard for or mention of "souls" at all.




Thats just conjecture and a borderline NLF.



locotoooo said:


> The major was guessing on how many lives alucard had left and trying to mock Walter, after that Alucard states how many lives he had before becoming omnipresent.




 I believe he had more than 3 million before his fight with walter and gained more during the time he was absorbing everything in the city.

I could be wrong


Yeah just checked.

Weird. Could have sworn it was far more then that.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> That's why he's one-panelled like half the named cast in his own series, right?



He got killed by Sauce-gay, the mother of Mary Sues.

Fodder character is fodder.



Dandy Elegance said:


> Ignoring the fact that he does actually have a chance here?





Kill yourself.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Of what nature? Isn't Alucard physical/corporeal?



Such concepts have no meaning to Alucard. His body is another dimension, and he is the god of it. 



Cubey said:


> He got killed by Sauce-gay, the mother of Mary Sues



Oh boy, you just gave me an idea...

- Tak


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Kill yourself.



When I think about the fact that inherently inferior beings like you are allowed to exist, sometimes I'm inclined to.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cubey can't read what was said after that, about it being a very slim chance.  Guess it's to be expected when his mother's probably his sister as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> Alucard himself states phsycial form and appearance are meaningless to him.



...

Itachi states only someone with Sharingan and the Uchiha Kekkei Genkai can defeat him, yet anybody with more than half a brain cell trusts that about as far as they can throw it. Without some kind of showing to support this, it sounds like character hype to me.



> Thats just conjecture and a borderline NLF.



It's not either of those things. We see the sword suck up physical targets, and the only one who even brought up the subject of "souls" is you.

But I knew the "no-limits fallacy" defense mechanism was gonna come up sooner or later. Despite it not being applicable in any way, shape, or form.



Cubey said:


> He got killed by Sauce-gay, the mother of Mary Sues.
> 
> Fodder character is fodder.



Yeah, because he was trying to lose- and even then, what actually killed him was his own self-exertion rather than anything Sasuke did. 



GoneDumbSEED said:


> Such concepts have no meaning to Alucard. His body is another dimension, and he is the god of it.
> 
> - Tak



Explain.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

No, Itachi gets stomped, simple as that. Are you really trying to imply he is going to do anything against an immortal soulfucker excpet die? 

Just end it.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, because he was trying to lose- and even then, what actually killed him was his own self-exertion rather than anything Sasuke did.



Itachi is still a terrible fodder from Naruto kthnxbai


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> ...
> 
> Itachi states only someone with Sharingan and the Uchiha Kekkei Genkai can defeat him, yet anybody with more than half a brain cell trusts that about as far as they can throw it. Without some kind of showing to support this, it sounds like character hype to me.



The fact that physical damage means nothing to him? the fact that he can literally shape shift into whatever he wants and even use the powers and abilities of the people he's absorbed as well as using them as familiars. ect.


Seriously, I could swear he had some 3 million plus back when he first showed his original form. Which is why the end doesn't make any sense unless he didn't absorb the entire city.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Itachi is still a terrible fodder from Naruto kthnxbai



Someone's mad that Nagato recently joined the long list of folks who got their asses one-panelled by him.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 11, 2011)

5 pages people

5 fucking pages


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi showing his brilliance yet again. Excellent work.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

~Strike Man~ said:


> The fact that physical damage means nothing to him? the fact that he can literally shape shift into whatever he wants and even use the powers and abilities of the people he's absorbed as well as using them as familiars. ect.



I don't see how any of that would prevent the Totsuka no Tsurugi from sealing him... If it stabs him, what stops it from sealing him? I think it's been established that his body is a corporeal target, no? Then how does complacency with physical damage or the ability to shapeshift save him from Itachi's banhammer?



Cubey said:


> Nikushimi showing his brilliance yet again. Excellent work.



...Who are you, again?


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Clearly not an idiot like you  LOL ITACHI CAN SEALZ A HYPERSONIC CHARACTER B4 GETTING UTTERLY BLITZED

Gimme a break.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Clearly not an idiot like you  LOL ITACHI CAN SEALZ A HYPERSONIC CHARACTER B4 GETTING UTTERLY BLITZED
> 
> Gimme a break.



Way to insert yourself into the middle of other peoples' conversation and then demonstrate that you have no idea what they're actually discussing.

We're talking about the specific effectiveness of the Totsuka right now, not who wins.

EDIT: I mean, you might wanna at least know what the topic is before you go calling someone an idiot over it. Just sayin'.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 11, 2011)

are people really saying that itachi can poke alucard with his magic stick before he get's shot right between the eyes?

seriously?


----------



## Kurou (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't see how any of that would prevent the Totsuka no Tsurugi from sealing him... If it stabs him, what stops it from sealing him? I think it's been established that his body is a corporeal target, no? Then how does complacency with physical damage or the ability to shapeshift save him from Itachi's banhammer?



All your doing is saying it can seal him despite it never showing the ability to work on something like Alucard. Not to mention again, he states a physical body is meaningless to him.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Way to insert yourself into the middle of other peoples' conversation and then demonstrate that you have no idea what they're actually discussing.
> 
> We're talking about the specific effectiveness of the Totsuka right now, not who wins.



That's a moot fucking point regardless. Besides, Alucard can phase. So what is there to discuss.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> We're talking about the specific effectiveness of the Totsuka right now, not who wins.



what's the point of discussing thig?

Itachi is still getting shot right between the eyes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> are people really saying that itachi can poke alucard with his magic stick before he get's shot right between the eyes?
> 
> seriously?



I don't know. I never read Hellsing, so I'm the wrong person to ask about that.



~Strike Man~ said:


> All your doing is saying it can seal him despite it never showing the ability to work on something like Alucard.



"Something like Alucard"? Again, what does this mean? Is there a physical target to be pierced or isn't there?



> Not to mention again, he states a physical body is meaningless to him.



That's an incredibly vague statement. "Meaningless" in what capacity? As in, he'll live on regardless of whatever damage he sustains? Or is his consciousness not anchored to his corporeal form?



Cubey said:


> That's a moot fucking point regardless. Besides, Alucard can phase. So what is there to discuss.



Nobody mentioned a fazing ability. That might've been helpful to bring up at the start. 



Lina Inverse said:


> what's the point of discussing thig?
> 
> Itachi is still getting shot right between the eyes.



By what? Something Susano'o can't block?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Nikushimi i got an idea how about you go read hellsing.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi, I think its best you start reading Hellsing. For people who are familiar with both series, we just don't think Itachi stands a blink of a chance here.

- Tak


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> Hey Nikushimi i got an idea how about you go read hellsing.



This is faster. 

Also I tried once and the artwork put me off.

But let's not go there.


----------



## locotoooo (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi puts up susanoo, Alucard is inside, jackal round between the eyes


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> Nikushimi, I think its best you start reading Hellsing. For people who are familiar with both series, we just don't think Itachi stands a blink of a chance here.
> 
> - Tak



That's fair enough. I'm not arguing either way.

It's just that when I asked about the Totsuka out of curiosity, I felt like the answer I got displayed a gross misunderstanding of its mechanics. Being the good citizen that I am, I chose to rectify that unfortunate misunderstanding.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 11, 2011)

You give us a feat of Itachi sealing something with millions of souls in case of regular Alucard and a quantum being in EOS Alucard. Alucard is a casual bullet timer. But then again you've not even read Hellsing have you?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> You give us a feat of Itachi sealing something with millions of souls in case of regular Alucard



That's wholly unnecessary if it isn't established that the number of souls is relevant in the first place. The Totsuka no Tsurugi seals corporeal targets- one of which, by pure chance, happened to contain multiple souls. Next you'll bring up the quantity argument, though, and then cry "No limits fallacy!"

Yeah, just don't... Save us both the time.



> and a quantum being in EOS Alucard.



I've already known from hear-say that EOS Alucard is some kind of omnipresent monster. Omnipresence goes quite a bit beyond the Totsuka's jurisdiction, so obviously I wouldn't go there unless I was trolling...



> Alucard is a casual bullet timer.



I keep seeing "hypersonic" get thrown around. Which is it?



> But then again you've not even read Hellsing have you?



I thought I made that clear from the get-go?


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone's mad that Nagato recently joined the long list of folks who got their asses one-panelled by him.



Um.

What?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Um.
> 
> What?



these archers


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> This is faster.
> 
> Also I tried once and the artwork put me off.
> 
> But let's not go there.



the author used to write hentai manga IIRC

any ways essentially in order for the sealing shank to work on Alucard you'd have to prove that an undead collection of souls in a mass of blood and IIRC raw sorcery ruled by one rather demented personality..that can phase and teleport and even fused his "mass" with other objects

hope that clarifies


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> the author used to write hentai manga IIRC
> 
> any ways essentially in order for the sealing shank to work on Alucard you'd have to prove that an undead collection of souls in a mass of blood and IIRC raw sorcery ruled by one rather demented personality..that can phase and teleport and even fused his "mass" with other objects
> 
> hope that clarifies



It does, thank you.

Though why the hell nobody mentioned fazing or teleportation from the get-go makes me wonder if these guys just like the attention I give them. 

Seriously, is it THAT hard to say "so-and-so fazes through the sword or teleports before it hits him"?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

There's an OBD wiki.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Dandy Elegance said:


> There's an OBD wiki.



I trust that thing about as far as I can throw it.

EDIT: Besides, all I did was ask a simple question. I had no idea it was going to devolve into a major knee-jerk reaction ragefest.


----------



## GoneDumbSEED (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> EDIT: Besides, all I did was ask a simple question. I had no idea it was going to devolve into a major knee-jerk reaction ragefest.



But you been here longer than I have... you should know the general attitude towards _NARUTO_ here... which in all seriousness is a bit ironic, but... 

- Tak


----------



## Tengu (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi becomes Alucard new human master


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It does, thank you.
> 
> Though why the hell nobody mentioned fazing or teleportation from the get-go makes me wonder if these guys just like the attention I give them.



general assumption that people would lurk and know the characters abilities I guess

can you even seal a mass of darkness and spirits with naruto jutsu?



Nikushimi said:


> Seriously, is it THAT hard to say "so-and-so fazes through the sword or teleports before it hits him"?



most people don't elaborate in their posts any more it's a shame when you could get a detailed answer as to why some one wins...but then again wen your dealing with such an obvious stomp maybe rage and all


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

GoneDumbSEED said:


> But you been here longer than I have... you should know the general attitude towards _NARUTO_ here... which in all seriousness is a bit ironic, but...
> 
> - Tak



But I was born to fight the status quo. 

And it takes more than a few internet gangstas to intimidate me.



KUKU_nr8 said:


> Itachi becomes Alucard new human master



Oh fuck.

To the shelter!


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> general assumption that people would lurk and know the characters abilities I guess
> 
> can you even seal a mass of darkness and spirits with naruto jutsu?
> 
> ...



I mean, literally all I did was ask about the Totsuka, and then I get this "millions of souls" business. When I ask what that's got to do with the price of limes in London, I get backlash like I just donkeypunched the Christ child or something.

I mean, I know I've made my own bed with my reputation, but come on...


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait...so itachi doesn't solo


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Wait...so itachi doesn't solo



Itachi always soloes.

But I'll leave you to take the wrap for that. 

I'm bored with this thread.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Wait...so itachi doesn't solo



what I wanna know is



Illairen said:


> Compared to the glory of the lord, Alucard is just a mindless ant.
> Itachi wtfstomps.
> 
> close this thread already.



who the fuck is this person and why the hell did he want to create a "church of Itachi FC" or something

the hell man


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> who the fuck is this person and why the hell did he want to create a "church of Itachi FC" or something
> 
> the hell man



Now for my question...

Why the isn't he red? Or better yet, banned.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 11, 2011)

> Why the isn't he red? Or better yet, banned


Because the church of Itachi is strong and has many members who support each other in their fight against OPtards, Minatowankers, Sasuketards, Nagatotards and other disbeliefers. Additionally the holy eyes of the messiah protect us 
And I`m not the founder of this holy church, heretic. The founder is our glorious pope Brickstyle I. I`m just the third in command and a mindless tool of the messiah.  

Amen, I`ll pray for your soul.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Because the church of Itachi is strong and has many members who support each other in their fight against OPtards, Minatowankers, Sasuketards, Nagatotards and other disbeliefers. Additionally the holy eyes of the messiah protect us
> And I`m not the founder of this holy church, heretic. The founder is our glorious pope Brickstyle I. I`m just the third in command and a mindless tool of the messiah.
> 
> Amen, I`ll pray for your soul.



your favorite character is terrible He's a poor mans anti hero and your gonna get banned if you take your itachi wank into the OBD..stay in the library it's safe for you there


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

ShikiYakumo said:


> You remind me of the dumbass on YouTube who thinks the PS3 is a reincarnation of Jesus Christ.



one messiah vs another

Mangeto the mutant Che Geveura and savior of mutantkind 

vs

Itachi savior of konoha


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 11, 2011)

alucard shoots him.

Seriously what made you think itachi had a chance?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Superope objects to this heresy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> GO FOURTH CRUSADERS



This on the other hand is *VERY* appreciated


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> This on the other hand is *VERY* appreciated



made this on short notice based off one I did for Sasuke and the song from a muppets Christmas Carol 


_When a cold wind blows it chills you
 Chills you to the bone
 But there's nothing in nature that freezes your heart
 Like years of being a douche

 It paints you with indifference
 Like a lady paints with rouge
 And the worst of the worst, the most hated and cursed
 Is the one that we call Itachi
 Unkind as any, and the wrath of many
 This is Uchiha Itachi 

 Oh, there goes Mr. Gary Stu
 There goes Mr. cheap
 If they gave a prize for being Lame
 The winner would be him
 Old Itachi, he loves his eye balls
 Cause he thinks it gives him power
 If he became a flavour you can bet he would be sour

 There goes Mr. Emo
 There goes Mr. Rage
 The undisputed master of the underhanded deed
 He Claims to love his village yet he created it's worse traitor!
 fanatics make give us constant Misery!

(Chorus)
 He must be so lonely, he must be so sad
 He goes to extremes to convince us he's bad
 He's really a victim of fear and of pride
 Look close and there must be a sweet man inside
 (Nah . . . uh uh)

 There goes Mr. Cheap Trick
 There goes Mr. Glare
 He has no time for friends or fun
 His blood line limit makes that clear
 Don't ask him for a favour cause he'll cast you in an illusion 


 There goes Mr. Heartless
 There goes Mr. Vain
 He never gives, he only takes
 He lets his hatred rule
 If being mean's a Cunt's a way of life you practice and rehearse
 Then all that work is paying off, cause Itachi is getting worse
 Every day in every way
Itachi is getting worse_


----------



## Majinvergil (Aug 11, 2011)

Illairen said:


> Because the church of Itachi is strong and has many members who support each other in their fight against OPtards, Minatowankers, Sasuketards, Nagatotards and other disbeliefers. Additionally the holy eyes of the messiah protect us
> And I`m not the founder of this holy church, heretic. The founder is our glorious pope Brickstyle I. I`m just the third in command and a mindless tool of the messiah.
> 
> Amen, I`ll pray for your soul.


And people wonder why this fanbase is hated 

anyways uchiha's = Shit


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> made this on short notice based off one I did for Sasuke and the song from a muppets Christmas Carol
> 
> 
> _When a cold wind blows it chills you
> ...



The rep limit is the bane of my existence right now


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

Coston said:


> @WatchDog: Nice...expect that I don't have enough rep.
> 
> @Ill: Expect that thanks to your fanwank...the Uchiha is < Shit now.
> 
> @Niku: Why are you calling me a dupe? I'm a *lurker*, damn it.



@ill a better noob than you


----------



## Six02 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Ill how's that Naruto Hate conspiracy going?


----------



## Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Coston is another guy from Mangafox. I remember him while I was trolling there.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

Omnipotent Itachi.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Coston is another guy from *Mangafox*. I remember him while I was trolling there.



This does not bode well to me


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> these archers



Because that totally would have happened in a combat situation, where Nagato demonstrated to be fully capable of recognizing Amaterasu before it's launched, and able to repel it when in contact. Never mind Preta Path.

But let's just assume you're joking.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 11, 2011)

He is.**


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Because that totally would have happened in a combat situation, where Nagato demonstrated to be fully capable of recognizing Amaterasu before it's launched, and able to repel it when in contact. Never mind Preta Path.
> 
> But let's just assume you're joking.



You must not be familiar with this section


----------



## Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Comatose said:


> People are seriously debating this?



Who do you think would win Comatose? Just a wild question.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Who do you think would win Comatose? Just a wild question.



I bet I know what is answer will be


----------



## Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I bet I know what is answer will be



Guy said Sasuke could beat Iron man, then gave me a null and was like Sasuke is the best eat a dick.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Guy said Sasuke could beat Iron man, then gave me a null and was like Sasuke is the best eat a dick.



He's mad that the doctors can do nothing to help his minuscule penis size


----------



## Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> He's mad that the doctors can do nothing to help his minuscule penis size



I feel he is a dupe of he that should not be argued with.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 11, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> I feel he is a dupe of he that should not be argued with.



Perhaps a straggler left from the MvC invasion


----------



## Light (Aug 11, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Perhaps a straggler left from the MvC invasion



Honestly I feel like he's trolling and a very poor one at that


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Someone's mad that Nagato recently joined the long list of folks who got their asses one-panelled by him.



No I don't give a darn about Nagato  Itachi is a Mary Sue fodder, who gets one-shotted by Alucard infinitely.

Good job proving just how dense you are. Impotent displays for everyone


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your favorite character is terrible He's a poor mans anti hero and your gonna get banned if you take your itachi wank into the OBD..stay in the library it's safe for you there



Ow, my balls... 



ShikiYakumo said:


> You remind me of the dumbass on YouTube who thinks the PS3 is a reincarnation of Jesus Christ.



TREY 4 LYFE, BROTHA.

TREY. 4. *LYFE*.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> one messiah vs another
> 
> Mangeto the mutant Che Geveura and savior of mutantkind
> 
> ...



I bet Itachi can make wooden guns with his Genjutsu... 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> made this on short notice based off one I did for Sasuke and the song from a muppets Christmas Carol
> 
> 
> _When a cold wind blows it chills you
> ...



Okay.

I don't get all the "gary stu, emo rage, made Sasuke like he is" accusations. You can't really call him a gary stu just for being more competent than anyone else in his series, the guy has gone through a tremendous amount of shit precisely WITHOUT becoming a vengeful emo, and Sasuke's current path is pretty much...all his own decision.

Itachi is a great character who had to put up with a lot of crap and fulfilled his role anyway without complaint. It's disappointing that more people don't recognize that.

I mean, by ANY definition of the word, Itachi treating the finest in his universe like fodder would be considered bad-ass, but for some reason, people only see it as an excuse to say he's "too perfect/a Gary Stu." Itachi went through twice as much as the likes of Sasuke, Nagato, and Gaara without coming out of the experience even half as fucked-up in the head, as well. Where's the credit he gets for that?

His plan to sate Sasuke's desire for revenge with his own life probably would've worked, too, if not for Madara coming in afterwards and telling Sasuke the SHOCKING TRUTH. Hell, even with Sauce on the path he is now, that Goddamn crow Itachi put in Naruto apparently would've returned him to the good side, anyway. But again, shit happened that he couldn't foresee and his Edo self ended up triggering the Genjutsu instead.

So yeah... No idea why Itachi gets the bad wrap that he does. Seems more like his reputation has been polluted by that of the Uchiha in general, because people don't know where to draw the line.



Coston said:


> @Niku: Why are you calling me a dupe? I'm a *lurker*, damn it.



Let's just say I'm skeptical.



ATastyMuffin said:


> Because that totally would have happened in a combat situation, where Nagato demonstrated to be fully capable of recognizing Amaterasu before it's launched, and able to repel it when in contact. Never mind Preta Path.
> 
> But let's just assume you're joking.



Technicalities notwithstanding, it _did_ happen, like it or not. That in itself is worth flaunting. 



Cubey said:


> No I don't give a darn about Nagato  Itachi is a Mary Sue fodder, who gets one-shotted by Alucard infinitely.



A lot of strong guys seem like fodder when you take them out of the setting in which they were designed to fulfill their roles. Ever heard of the "big fish in the pond" analogy? You throw it in the ocean and it's not so big anymore by comparison with what's out there... Just the nature of the beast.



> Good job proving just how dense you are. Impotent displays for everyone



I don't know what's got you on the rag about all of this or what your personal issues with me are, but can't you go bother somebody else?


EDIT: I see this thread is still open, by the way...


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> A lot of strong guys seem like fodder when you take them out of the setting in which they were designed to fulfill their roles. Ever heard of the "big fish in the pond" analogy? You throw it in the ocean and it's not so big anymore by comparison with what's out there... Just the nature of the beast.



Itachi by definition is fodder.



> I don't know what's got you on the rag about all of this or what your personal issues with me are, but can't you go bother somebody else?



Yeah you've pretty much proven yourself a complete tard.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Itachi by definition is fodder.



By whose definition? Fodder generally don't one-panel half the named cast of their series or off-panel their own elite bloodline in one night at the age of 13.

Or get remarks from the guy controlling a small standing army of history's greatest warriors turned immortal zombies...that he's on a whole other level from the lot of them...

Or have people pausing dramatically as they claw through their own anxiety to get from one half of his name to the other.

Or do...any of the shit Itachi has done.



> Yeah you've pretty much proven yourself a complete tard.



Coming from you, that means about as much as-

Oh wait, it doesn't mean anything.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> By whose definition? Fodder generally don't one-panel half the named cast of their series or off-panel their own elite bloodline in one night at the age of 13.
> 
> Or get remarks from the guy controlling a small standing army of history's greatest warriors turned immortal zombies...that he's on a whole other level from the lot of them...
> 
> ...



Point made. So you admit Itachi is a complete waste of ink and fodder?



> Coming from you, that means about as much as-
> 
> Oh wait, it doesn't mean anything.



Nice empty, generic response. You have wowed me.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Point made. So you admit Itachi is a complete waste of ink and fodder?



I don't know where you're coming from with this stuff, but it's clear you're paying about as much attention to me as you did to the manga. In other words, none at all...



> Nice empty, generic response. You have wowed me.



You're no Shakespeare yourself, friend.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 11, 2011)

I feel really bad for Alucard now...


----------



## Lord Raizen (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't even want to read this thread to learn how the hell it lasted 8 pages...


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't know where you're coming from with this stuff, but it's clear you're paying about as much attention to me as you did to the manga. In other words, none at all...
> 
> 
> 
> You're no Shakespeare yourself, friend.



Fail mary sue is fail 

Smh at liking bland characters


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 11, 2011)

Lord Raizen said:


> I don't even want to read this thread to learn how the hell it lasted 8 pages...



better if you don't since it was full of idiocy mostly and some real debating but that pales in comparison to the stupidity of the Itachi jokes.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Fail mary sue is fail



Oh, lookie here- more irrational mud-slinging.

Like I've said before, this just goes to show that people will hate on anything. Even perfection. 



> Smh at liking bland characters



Nice set you've got there.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

>implying Itachi is perfection

Aw lawd wat

I never said RS was a good character at all. Doesn't change the fact that "Stoic Emotionless Badass Cool Guy" characters have the depth of a fucking milk spill.

Therefore, fail on sight


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> >implying Itachi is perfection
> 
> Aw lawd wat



You can't handle the truth. 



> I never said RS was a good character at all. Doesn't change the fact that "Stoic Emotionless Badass Cool Guy" characters have the depth of a fucking milk spill.
> 
> Therefore, fail on sight



Nice sweeping generalization. It goes well with the hypocrisy oozing from your incredibly skewed and dishonest misinterpretation of Itachi.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Technicalities notwithstanding, it _did_ happen, like it or not. That in itself is worth flaunting.



So you're plugging your fingers in your ears. 



And you should just stop with the 'debate' above.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

ATastyMuffin said:


> So you're plugging your fingers in your ears.



You don't need ears when reading manga. 



> And you should just stop with the 'debate' above.



I realize it's pointless to try to rationalize with the irrational, but standing by while people kick dirt on my favorite character isn't something I have the stomach to tolerate. 

The whole reason I made this account and joined NF was to deal with people like that.


----------



## God (Aug 11, 2011)

Misrepresentation of Generic Bishi Sue #4956834 

Kay then. Point made.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I realize it's pointless to try to rationalize with the irrational, but standing by while people kick dirt on my favorite character isn't something I have the stomach to tolerate.
> 
> The whole reason I made this account and joined NF was to deal with people like that.



Nobody has the stomach to read about the resulting 'arguments' either. Please, this eight-page thread that's growing steadily worse should just be closed.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 11, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Misrepresentation of Generic Bishi Sue #4956834
> 
> Kay then. Point made.



Whatever.



ATastyMuffin said:


> Nobody has the stomach to read about the resulting 'arguments' either. Please, this eight-page thread that's growing steadily worse should just be closed.



That's not really my department. 

If the mods wanna close it, they'll close it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 11, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Okay.
> 
> I don't get all the "gary stu, emo rage, made Sasuke like he is" accusations. You can't really call him a gary stu just for being more competent than anyone else in his series,



competence? we don't see any of that niku we're told that all we see is a typical blood liner handed everything even more so than his peers born under a lucky star. Itachi comes off for the vast majority of the series just like his brother some one who never had to work for anything in his life..whether it be respect or power all we know is that he was "teh bestest" and then killed every one

when we're told who he is..he is far from competent he is arguably the worse "hero' in the universe..his actions regarding Sasuke created..a traitor morally bankrupted him..and side tracked numerous assets to Konoha who because of their own emotional hang ups to Sasuke had been drawn in and their priorities totally skewed. He also sided with his villages greatest living enemies in an attempt to gainsay them and fuck with their progress and failed and in doing so..may have unwittingly improved things




Nikushimi said:


> the guy has gone through a tremendous amount of shit precisely WITHOUT becoming a vengeful emo, and Sasuke's current path is pretty much...all his own decision.



vengeful emo? no..Emo yes picking up a lethal disease then emotionally traumatizing your brother and manipulating him to sell his nation out to come and kill you because you're not man enough to wait for him to grow beyond his need for your protection then do it yourself? yeah no

I respect the fact that he may have had good intentions but he executed them in a profoundly poor manner niku the road to hell is paved with good intentions and to me that's what makes Itachi so tragic he's not just the ultimate puppet..everything he did good aside from one horrible horrible thing..turned out to have the exac opposite effect he ultimately failed and now has to pass the buck to Naruto..that is tragic 



Nikushimi said:


> Itachi is a great character who had to put up with a lot of crap and fulfilled his role anyway without complaint. It's disappointing that more people don't recognize that.



he had the potential to be a great character how ever tragic that potential was torpedoed by Kishis absolutely abysmal retcons and atrocious writing 



Nikushimi said:


> I mean, by ANY definition of the word, Itachi treating the finest in his universe like fodder would be considered bad-ass, but for some reason, people only see it as an excuse to say he's "too perfect/a Gary Stu." Itachi went through twice as much as the likes of Sasuke, Nagato, and Gaara without coming out of the experience even half as fucked-up in the head, as well. Where's the credit he gets for that?



the reason? He was the greatest Uchiha alive since Madara and probably the most powerful ninja in Konoha with the exception of Sarutobi and Minato...and he was this way because he was born Uchiha because he had good genetics..he never earned we never saw him earning it on panel, he never appreciated or respected those who did..

his actions? backfired or failed or turned to ash

the reason he's not respected at all is specifically because of his eyes and all that they imply and because of how he did what he did 



Nikushimi said:


> His plan to sate Sasuke's desire for revenge with his own life probably would've worked, too, if not for Madara coming in afterwards and telling Sasuke the SHOCKING TRUTH. Hell,



Madara's story hardly painted anything sympathetically any one who wasn't as morally devoid and horribly twisted as Sasuke or as mentally unbalance would of flicked off Madara and walked...

don't pretend like Madara had no ammo to work with he did..and that's directly Itachi's fault 


Nikushimi said:


> even with Sauce on the path he is now, that Goddamn crow Itachi put in Naruto apparently would've returned him to the good side, anyway.



and that crow would of been a god damn cop out..which would of been a life long lie and not a true redemption it's in fact morally despicable that he would even try that. I actually respected Itachi to a small extent until he revealed that to naruto

I'm actually more infuriated with Naruto or rather kishi for not having Naruto react with disgust and rage at that. Itachi went a little too far with that but the one who came off worse was naruto 




Nikushimi said:


> But again, shit happened that he couldn't foresee and his Edo self ended up triggering the Genjutsu instead.



the alternative hardly makes him a good person though niku I mean come on man 



Nikushimi said:


> So yeah... No idea why Itachi gets the bad wrap that he does. Seems more like his reputation has been polluted by that of the Uchiha in general, because people don't know where to draw the line.



it's allot of things niku it's a combination of who is he where he comes from and what he does but also the fans who try and defend some of his actions


----------



## xeno335 (Aug 12, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> competence? we don't see any of that niku we're told that all we see is a typical blood liner handed everything even more so than his peers born under a lucky star. Itachi comes off for the vast majority of the series just like his brother some one who never had to work for anything in his life..whether it be respect or power all we know is that he was "teh bestest" and then killed every one
> 
> when we're told who he is..he is far from competent he is arguably the worse "hero' in the universe..his actions regarding Sasuke created..a traitor morally bankrupted him..and side tracked numerous assets to Konoha who because of their own emotional hang ups to Sasuke had been drawn in and their priorities totally skewed. He also sided with his villages greatest living enemies in an attempt to gainsay them and fuck with their progress and failed and in doing so..may have unwittingly improved things
> 
> ...



extremely well put!! was about to post but you said everything that needed to be said!


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 12, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> competence? we don't see any of that niku we're told that all we see is a typical blood liner handed everything even more so than his peers born under a lucky star. Itachi comes off for the vast majority of the series just like his brother some one who never had to work for anything in his life..whether it be respect or power all we know is that he was "teh bestest" and then killed every one



Wait, how does that have anything to do with whether or not he's competent?

Part of Itachi's role in the story entailed being a prodigy. He fulfilled that role perfectly and provided an important benchmark for Sasuke to strive to surpass. The whole point, from Sasuke's perspective, was "I need to get stronger so I can kill him"; that was also back when Kishimoto still gave half a damn about hard work surpassing natural talent.

It's not an impediment to his competence at all. If anything, it better explains why he's as capable as he is.



> when we're told who he is..he is far from competent he is arguably the worse "hero' in the universe..his actions regarding Sasuke created..a traitor morally bankrupted him..and side tracked numerous assets to Konoha who because of their own emotional hang ups to Sasuke had been drawn in and their priorities totally skewed. He also sided with his villages greatest living enemies in an attempt to gainsay them and fuck with their progress and failed and in doing so..may have unwittingly improved things



See, Sasuke was supposed to go back to the village after killing Itachi and be a beloved hero for it. That was the original plan. Madara was the one who stuck his wrinkly dick in the Uchiha soup and ruined it.

As for Akatsuki, we don't really know what Itachi did while he supposedly spied on them. However, it's worth noting that Madara considered Itachi to be the final tangible obstacle standing between him and Konoha. Incidentally, not long after Itachi kicked the bucket, Akatsuki kicked down the village doors guns blazing and turned the whole place into a giant hole in the ground. Coincidence?



> vengeful emo? no..Emo yes picking up a lethal disease then emotionally traumatizing your brother and manipulating him to sell his nation out to come and kill you because you're not man enough to wait for him to grow beyond his need for your protection then do it yourself? yeah no



Itachi's presence was the very thing compelling Sasuke to get stronger. That was the point; Itachi was basically trolling him. Without that, what are the chances Sasuke would've amounted to much more than, say...Neji? The whole reason he left Konoha in the first place was because he realized that his potential for growth within the village was too limited. He had already fallen behind Naruto, and then the Sound 4 came and kicked his shit around just to show him what he was missing.

The plan was to get Sasuke stronger and then die in battle against him to superficially avenge their clan. Then Sasuke would return to the village and be praised as this great hero. Itachi also apparently noticed the Juin on Sasuke's neck back when they threw down in that hotel and decided he had to remove it from Sasuke at some point.



> I respect the fact that he may have had good intentions but he executed them in a profoundly poor manner niku the road to hell is paved with good intentions and to me that's what makes Itachi so tragic he's not just the ultimate puppet..everything he did good aside from one horrible horrible thing..turned out to have the exac opposite effect he ultimately failed and now has to pass the buck to Naruto..that is tragic



Naruto already explained that the reason Itachi "failed" was because Madara told Sasuke the truth behind the Uchiha massacre. Itachi himself was like "Goddamn you, Madara... So you did know." That pretty strongly indicates that he never thought Sasuke would learn the truth, and even then, he already tried to assassinate Madara with the trap Amaterasu he implanted in Sasuke's eye- which also failed because of something he had no knowledge of. But on top of all that, Itachi still had Kotoamatsukami up his sleeve (or rather, down Naruto's throat) just in case Sasuke needed decisive redemption after everything else had been exhausted.

...

Which failed because Kabutomaru resurrected him as a zombified slave and the Genjutsu was triggered by that instead.



> he had the potential to be a great character how ever tragic that potential was torpedoed by Kishis absolutely abysmal retcons and atrocious writing



Kishi could've done a lot of things better, but that doesn't mean Itachi's background ended up a complete disaster. His role and his actions make perfect sense in the context they were given as long as you don't try to over-analyze them.

Or let's try it another way: What mistakes did he really make? Being an abusive douchebag to Sasuke? Yeah, okay, but that was the point; the worst that ever really came of it was some psychological damage (which sorta comes part and parcel with having your whole family annihilated by your own sibling anyway) and a sprained wrist, but that's pretty tame all things considered. Not doing enough to impede Akatsuki's progress? Contrary to what I might tell you on a less serious note, Itachi can't do everything. But Konoha never got blown-up while he was still alive; that's plenty as far as I'm concerned. What else did Itachi do that you frown upon?



> the reason? He was the greatest Uchiha alive since Madara and probably the most powerful ninja in Konoha with the exception of Sarutobi and Minato...and he was this way because he was born Uchiha because he had good genetics..he never earned we never saw him earning it on panel, he never appreciated or respected those who did..



It's not like Madara, Hiruzen, and Minato didn't have insane amounts of natural talent themselves. In fact, Jiraiya regarded Minato in particular as the kind of genius you only see once in a lifetime. Madara explained that he himself was gifted with exceptional power even among the Uchiha clan at an early age. Hiruzen? Probably more of the same, if even Naruto- the poster child for talentless knuckleheads everywhere -turned out to be descended from a powerful clan himself (one that can trace its roots back to the Rikudou Sennin, just like the Uchiha), and even more directly from Minato.

It's not like Itachi just sat on his ass and waited for power-ups to arrive through the mail, though. He got his hands dirty and his MS is more than enough proof of that. There's nothing really wrong with characters that develop that way, either. At least not as an inherent consequence of developing that way.



> his actions? backfired or failed or turned to ash
> 
> the reason he's not respected at all is specifically because of his eyes and all that they imply and because of how he did what he did



What did he do? He was born with natural talent. Okay. Big deal. He's not the first character in fiction to have a claim to that. He accomplished pretty much everything through that power he was naturally gifted with? Okay, but again, he wouldn't be the first. His best-laid plans amounted to nothing? If they hadn't, he would've single-handedly resolved the Sasuke dilemma in like the span of a few panels, and people would be whining about *that* instead.

So what if he was born gifted? He can't earn respect for going through arguably the worst shit anyone in his series ever did and having the strength of character to not turn into another Pain as a result of it? I gotta say, it just seems like more dogmatic Uchiha hate. I like the "hard work surpasses genius" dynamic as much as the next guy, and I'm certainly no fan of anything Uchiha that doesn't have the name "Itachi" attached to it as well, but that's precisely why I don't understand all the criticsim he gets. He was like the walking antithesis to everything the Uchiha stood for and every ridiculous mistake they ever made.



> Madara's story hardly painted anything sympathetically any one who wasn't as morally devoid and horribly twisted as Sasuke or as mentally unbalance would of flicked off Madara and walked...
> 
> don't pretend like Madara had no ammo to work with he did..and that's directly Itachi's fault



Itachi had no idea Madara knew the truth behind the Uchiha massacre, apparently, and his intention was to take that knowledge to the grave without Sasuke ever finding out about it.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 12, 2011)

> and that crow would of been a god damn cop out..which would of been a life long lie and not a true redemption it's in fact morally despicable that he would even try that. I actually respected Itachi to a small extent until he revealed that to naruto
> 
> I'm actually more infuriated with Naruto or rather kishi for not having Naruto react with disgust and rage at that. Itachi went a little too far with that but the one who came off worse was naruto



This is the only thing I will really agree with. The crow was basically...a small-scale version of Madara's Moon's Eye Plan (achieving peace/acquiescence through Genjutsu), yet because it would've worked out favorably for the good guys, nobody bothered to criticize it. That was blatant hypocrisy.

Although, I can let it slide because that was more like a kind of "Plan B"; Itachi's foremost intention was to let Sasuke return to the village of his own accord after avenging the clan. He even expressed to Naruto that he hoped the day would never come when the crow would be necessary.



> the alternative hardly makes him a good person though niku I mean come on man



I'm aware of that, but as I pointed out, Itachi hoped the crow would be unnecessary and only planted it as an absolute last-resort. The original plan was "lose to Sasuke, let him go back to Konoha of his own free will."



> it's allot of things niku it's a combination of who is he where he comes from and what he does but also the fans who try and defend some of his actions



I just don't get it.


----------



## That Scarf Guy (Aug 12, 2011)

lol@thisthread

Alucard Sodomizes


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Aug 12, 2011)

The char of lord Itachi gets worse when the messiah is praised ? 
Then Luffy must be the worst character in this galaxy...

@divine bishop: The invisible unicorn the creator of the universe?? This is heresy of the worst kind. Pope Brickwick I. won`t be amused about this blasphemy. I suppose you pray to the messiah. May Itachi forgive you!


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

Go drink some antifreeze, will you?

The difference between wankers like you and Nikushitty is that one of you is funny.  Guess who it is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Not you.  Also, lolkamina.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

Why is religion being discussed here?


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Aug 12, 2011)

Because Uchiha.


----------



## Six02 (Aug 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Why is religion being discussed here?



Because someone took Uchiha worship to the next level, I'm now officially scared.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

Six02 said:


> Because someone took Uchiha worship to the next level, I'm now officially scared.



Rocks>Uchihas

Figure the rest out for yourself.



I'm outta here before a shitstorm jumps off. Smell ya later!


----------



## Creme egg (Aug 12, 2011)

as much as i like itachi, Alucard RAPES itachi, his brother, his family and his dog. not really a fair battle lol btw some of the other itachi fans should atleast read hellsing or get info before coming here. i mean itachi can solo people from his manga but don't think he can do anything to others from other mangas, comics, moves and tv shows. its just Ignorant to think a Character can win just because he’s your favourite. 

also lets not turn this thread into a naruto topic that can be made in the Konoha Library.


----------



## I3igAl (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachi has a dog?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Itachi has a dog?



It's currently Yammy's dog.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty sure Itachi is the dog.

Also,


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Coston said:


> @Niku: Doesn't change the fact that he is a shitty character now...thank to Kishin and...your wankery.



Checks join date...


Checks post count...


----------



## locotoooo (Aug 12, 2011)

I see this thread's still open...


----------



## SasukeItachi2 (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachi wins in a stomp. Yata mirror will make anything alucard trys to do reflect back at him. Then itachi just seals him with Tsuka


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone ban this disgrace to humanity. God I haven't seen a troll this bad since Blademan9999


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

SasukeItachi2 said:


> Itachi wins in a stomp. Yata mirror will make anything alucard trys to do reflect back at him. Then itachi just seals him with Tsuka



What a shitty troll.


----------



## SasukeItachi2 (Aug 12, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Someone ban this disgrace to humanity. God I haven't seen a troll this bad since Blademan9999





Level7N00b said:


> What a shitty troll.



Because everyone that doesnt agree with you guys is a troll AM I RITE?


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

SasukeItachi2 said:


> Because everyone that doesnt agree with you guys is a troll AM I RITE?



Finally you understand. Now that you do, please leave.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

SasukeItachi2 said:


> Because everyone that doesnt agree with you guys is a troll AM I RITE?





Assuming people care what you think. You'll be banned soon enough.


----------



## SasukeItachi2 (Aug 12, 2011)

ShineMonkey said:


> Finally you understand. Now that you do, please leave.



 This is why the OBD isnt taken seriously on other forums.  The people that post here are to full of themselfs and anyone that has a different oppionion that them is labled a troll.


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

Assuming we give a shit about what other boards think. You exceed yourself.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

SasukeItachi2 said:


> This is why the OBD isnt taken seriously on other forums.  The people that post here are to full of themselfs and anyone that has a different oppionion that them is labled a troll.



Ok if you wanna play it that way. I want youto show me a *SCAN* of anyone from Naruto ever doing something Planetary destroying or moving faster than light. I don't want Databook bullshit because that can be easily disproven, I  want a valid feat. KBAITHANKS


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

SasukeItachi2 said:


> This is why the *OBD isnt taken seriously on MvC*.  The people that post here are to full of themselfs and anyone that has a different oppionion that them is labled a troll.



Search your soul...you know it to be true


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

When you ask him for a feat he leaves. Very pathetic troll.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

Thread shouldn't have stayed open past page ~4 or so


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 12, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Wait, how does that have anything to do with whether or not he's competent?



everything Niku nothing he did but one thing which was a collaboration with the villages greatest enemy up to that point..turned out well



Nikushimi said:


> Part of Itachi's role in the story entailed being a prodigy. He fulfilled that role perfectly and provided an important benchmark for Sasuke to strive to surpass. The whole point, from Sasuke's perspective, was "I need to get stronger so I can kill him"; that was also back when Kishimoto still gave half a damn about hard work surpassing natural talent.



we never saw Itachi or any uchiha work for what they had..we always see them take the easy way out..and are praised for it



Nikushimi said:


> It's not an impediment to his competence at all. If anything, it better explains why he's as capable as he is.



when he never did anything competent on panel? yea.,...




Nikushimi said:


> See, Sasuke was supposed to go back to the village after killing Itachi and be a beloved hero for it. That was the original plan. Madara was the one who stuck his wrinkly dick in the Uchiha soup and ruined it.



why would Sasuke go back to the village? what Hokage in his right mind would willingly allow him to return I would have ordered his execution and thrown every single S rank ninja I had at him


he was a traitor who willingly joined the assassin of a kage and committed multiple accounts of attempted murder on the son of my villages former kage and multiple allies 

there was never any going home for him and he certainly didn't want too 



Nikushimi said:


> As for Akatsuki, we don't really know what Itachi did while he supposedly spied on them. However, it's worth noting that Madara considered Itachi to be the final tangible obstacle standing between him and Konoha. Incidentally, not long after Itachi kicked the bucket, Akatsuki kicked down the village doors guns blazing and turned the whole place into a giant hole in the ground. Coincidence?



no niku considering the power pain had at his disposal and all Madara could of had him killed at his leisure and that's a simple fact. He did nothing that did not aid the enemy..and going by feats nothing that could threaten them



Nikushimi said:


> Itachi's presence was the very thing compelling Sasuke to get stronger. That was the point; Itachi was basically trolling him. Without that, what are the chances Sasuke would've amounted to much more than, say...Neji? The whole reason he left Konoha in the first place was because he realized that his potential for growth within the village was too limited. He had already fallen behind Naruto, and then the Sound 4 came and kicked his shit around just to show him what he was missing.



so we're clear then Naruto lee and Sakura grew to astounding levels within the village through dedication and discipline but..Sasuke couldn't because he's a pathetic coward and emotionally stunted retard. Itachi's tormenting him directly created this abomination...

basically He who loved his village so much turned a potential asset into an unstable threat..then went and forcefully drove to..treason

yeah..Niku competent?


Nikushimi said:


> The plan was to get Sasuke stronger and then die in battle against him to superficially avenge their clan. Then Sasuke would return to the village and be praised as this great hero. Itachi also apparently noticed the Juin on Sasuke's neck back when they threw down in that hotel and decided he had to remove it from Sasuke at some point.



and guess what? that never would of happened...not every one in konoha was that retarded



Nikushimi said:


> Naruto already explained that the reason Itachi "failed" was because Madara told Sasuke the truth behind the Uchiha massacre. Itachi himself was like "Goddamn you, Madara... So you did know." That pretty strongly indicates that he never thought Sasuke would learn the truth, and even then, he already tried to assassinate Madara with the trap Amaterasu he implanted in Sasuke's eye- which also failed because of something he had no knowledge of. But on top of all that, Itachi still had Kotoamatsukami up his sleeve (or rather, down Naruto's throat) just in case Sasuke needed decisive redemption after everything else had been exhausted.



Niku you know me..do you really think I care about character statements? I care about what happened in the story and what happened was clearly Itachi made horrible choices that lead to Sasukes complete lack of redemption


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Aug 12, 2011)

*pt2*



Nikushimi said:


> ...
> 
> Which failed because Kabutomaru resurrected him as a zombified slave and the Genjutsu was triggered by that instead.



such foresight 



Nikushimi said:


> Kishi could've done a lot of things better, but that doesn't mean Itachi's background ended up a complete disaster. His role and his actions make perfect sense in the context they were given as long as you don't try to over-analyze them.



unfortunately it does...


Nikushimi said:


> Or let's try it another way: What mistakes did he really make? Being an abusive douchebag to Sasuke? Yeah, okay, but that was the point; the worst that ever really came of it was some psychological damage (which sorta comes part and parcel with having your whole family annihilated by your own sibling anyway) and a sprained wrist, but that's pretty tame all things considered. Not doing enough to impede Akatsuki's progress? Contrary to what I might tell you on a less serious note, Itachi can't do everything. But Konoha never got blown-up while he was still alive; that's plenty as far as I'm concerned. What else did Itachi do that you frown upon?



konoha never got blown up while he was still alive due to PIS..the moment pain fought Naruto there was no longer any objective reason for it not to have happened..the entire Uchiha clan could of been present..with Minato dead and Saru too old Konoha would of been a crater and naruto dead..no matter what Itachi did or didn't do

he is a better character then Pein..but he is not above him in power

as for the psychological damage? yeah that directly caused everything to go wrong 



Nikushimi said:


> It's not like Madara, Hiruzen, and Minato didn't have insane amounts of natural talent themselves. In fact, Jiraiya regarded Minato in particular as the kind of genius you only see once in a lifetime. Madara explained that he himself was gifted with exceptional power even among the Uchiha clan at an early age. Hiruzen? Probably more of the same, if even Naruto- the poster child for talentless knuckleheads everywhere -turned out to be descended from a powerful clan himself (one that can trace its roots back to the Rikudou Sennin, just like the Uchiha), and even more directly from Minato.



and all of them Madara included had to bust their ass to become the best...they dedicated their entire lives to a higher cause and it was shown many times..the lengths they went too to back up their abilities and when they went out..with the exception of Madara they did it..after going balls to the wall..and after making sure the plans they left after they were gone..ended positively 



Nikushimi said:


> It's not like Itachi just sat on his ass and waited for power-ups to arrive through the mail, though. He got his hands dirty and his MS is more than enough proof of that. There's nothing really wrong with characters that develop that way, either. At least not as an inherent consequence of developing that way.



really we certainly didn't see that andf Shisui basically laid down for him



Nikushimi said:


> What did he do? He was born with natural talent. Okay. Big deal. He's not the first character in fiction to have a claim to that. He accomplished pretty much everything through that power he was naturally gifted with? Okay, but again, he wouldn't be the first. His best-laid plans amounted to nothing? If they hadn't, he would've single-handedly resolved the Sasuke dilemma in like the span of a few panels, and people would be whining about *that* instead.



it's the way Masashi kishimoto presents him and his entire clan that makes it very hard to stomach him



Nikushimi said:


> So what if he was born gifted? He can't earn respect for going through arguably the worst shit anyone in his series ever did and having the strength of character to not turn into another Pain as a result of it? I gotta say, it just seems like more dogmatic Uchiha hate. I like the "hard work surpasses genius" dynamic as much as the next guy, and I'm certainly no fan of anything Uchiha that doesn't have the name "Itachi" attached to it as well, but that's precisely why I don't understand all the criticsim he gets. He was like the walking antithesis to everything the Uchiha stood for and every ridiculous mistake they ever made.



I'll tell you the truth I was all willing to respect him and all that..when the big reveal happened then I realized what he did..and what happened as a result and was like..yeah fuck that



Nikushimi said:


> Itachi had no idea Madara knew the truth behind the Uchiha massacre, apparently, and his intention was to take that knowledge to the grave without Sasuke ever finding out about it.



why wouldn't he? wasn't Madara in on it? hell he caused the events that did it



Illairen said:


> blablabla....95% of the posts in the OBD are trolling and you know it because you`re trolling and flaming in most of your posts as well. More subtle trolling and flaming perhaps that doesn`t change the fact that that kind of trolling is unfunny too. In the end all the versus stories are just opinions of people who defend their beloved characters/attack the characters/verses they don`t like and nothing more. If you truly believe some of these stupid opinions/calculations etc are the truth I pity you. Taking the OBD serious how laughable.
> 
> offended as a christian....lol....go read some Nietzsche, Luhmann or Foucault kid.....I for myself am offended by christians because they deny the fact that the inivisible unicorn created this universe. Agnosticism 4tw!



The OBD is superior to the Library and you have reached a battlefield your Messiah cannot save you from now kill yourself and GTFO


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 12, 2011)

10 fucking pages...

Just...wow.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

> Itachi
> competent
> prodigy



His eye wasn't his only way to victory, no sirree. And every one of his plans wasn't a complete failure, that's for sure  Oh yeah, and Sasuke sure didn't one-shot him. Yep, Itachi is a great character


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Assuming we give a shit about what other boards think. You exceed yourself.



its okay, he's gone now forever


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Illairen said:


> blablabla....95% of the posts in the OBD are trolling and you know it because you`re trolling and flaming in most of your posts as well. More subtle trolling and flaming perhaps that doesn`t change the fact that that kind of trolling is unfunny too. In the end all the versus stories are just opinions of people who defend their beloved characters/attack the characters/verses they don`t like and nothing more. If you truly believe some of these stupid opinions/calculations etc are the truth I pity you. Taking the OBD serious how laughable.
> 
> offended as a christian....lol....go read some Nietzsche, Luhmann or Foucault kid.....I for myself am offended by christians because they deny the fact that the inivisible unicorn created this universe. Agnosticism 4tw!



You aren't even worth it


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 12, 2011)

This guy is a lulzcow.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

How'd he get outta his ban?


----------



## Level7N00b (Aug 12, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> its okay, he's gone now forever



Was that a TFS Vegeta quote?


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 12, 2011)

Azrael Finalstar said:


> This guy is a lulzcow.



As an atheist, I find him to be absolutely fucking retarded.

Toast is more worthy of worship than Itachi.


----------



## God (Aug 12, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> As an atheist, I find him to be absolutely fucking retarded.
> 
> Toast is more worthy of worship than Itachi.



I know someone that worships toasters, and even those probably deserve more respect than Itachi


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 12, 2011)

sonic546 said:


> As an atheist, I find him to be absolutely fucking retarded.
> 
> Toast is more worthy of worship than Itachi.


As a Christian, he's just a lolzcow to me. and a retard.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 12, 2011)

Level7N00b said:


> Was that a TFS Vegeta quote?


Not that i know of.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

As a catholic I believe in the will of fire.


----------



## sonic546 (Aug 12, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I know someone that worships toasters, and even those probably deseerve more respect than Itachi





That is all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 12, 2011)

Coston said:


> @Niku: Doesn't change the fact that he is a shitty character now...*thank to Kishin* and...your wankery.



Lol, Soul Eater.



Dandy Elegance said:


> Go drink some antifreeze, will you?
> 
> The difference between wankers like you and Nikushitty is that one of you is funny.  Guess who it is.
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFF-



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> everything Niku nothing he did but one thing which was a collaboration with the villages greatest enemy up to that point..turned out well



Pretty much everything that went wrong was the result of a third party's unforeseen interference. His plans demonstrate a clear understanding of what he was doing and a keen foresight that is not seen in most people; the real problem is that foresight is a poor substitute for prescience and shit just happens... Madara knowing the truth about the massacre, surviving the Amaterasu trap, and telling Sasuke that truth were all outcomes Itachi hadn't expected. Same with the crow being wasted on his Edo self. He did right with the knowledge he had, but he just ended up being...wrong. But frankly, at least relative to the rest of the characters in his own series, he still did damn well for one guy operating solo... Not many folks can plan ahead like that, even if the plans end up going awry due to sheer circumstance.



> we never saw Itachi or any uchiha work for what they had..we always see them take the easy way out..and are praised for it



Isn't that the point, though? Isn't that their role in the story, to have that inherent edge? The whole point of their bloodline is that it's got some sordid history of achieving great power through the abandonment of ethics rather than honest hard work.

But again I'll point out that there are plenty of characters in fiction who are ridiculously powerful "just because" or had power thrown in their laps, and I don't think I've seen any of them take the same kind of flak for it. I mean, at least the Uchiha have the excuse of having to put aside their humanity and become complete monstrous lunatics to get that strong.

If anything, my biggest gripe with the Uchiha isn't how they achieve power, but how they let it get to their heads. That's where Itachi got it right, IMO; he didn't turn out like Madara or Sasuke and indulge his clan's violent nature. He even gave his kinsmen that whole spiel about how they were so obsessed with the clan and all its baggage that they had lost sight of what was truly important. He knew they were a bunch of revenge-driven elitists and he knew they were just digging their own graves with that kind of mentality.



> when he never did anything competent on panel? yea.,...



Everything he did with Sasuke was perfectly competent, and it all went as planned up until Madara came in after the fact and clued Sasuke in on what really happened. That's where Itachi's plans really started to fall apart, because he hadn't expected that to happen.



> why would Sasuke go back to the village? what Hokage in his right mind would willingly allow him to return I would have ordered his execution and thrown every single S rank ninja I had at him
> 
> he was a traitor who willingly joined the assassin of a kage and committed multiple accounts of attempted murder on the son of my villages former kage and multiple allies



All he did up to that point was flee the village and join Orochimaru, who...he killed when he was done training under him. And thanks to Suigetsu, all Oro's prisoners were freed on the condition that they spread the word that Sasuke had freed them. Add killing Itachi on top of that? What Hokage in his right mind WOULDN'T roll out the red carpet for Sasuke upon his return? The worst he did up to that point was try to kill Naruto and co., and frankly, _they_ were the ones who came to capture _him_.



> there was never any going home for him and he certainly didn't want too



I dunno if he would've wanted to or not, but he certainly wouldn't have been out to burn Konoha to the ground...that's for sure.



> no niku considering the power pain had at his disposal and all Madara could of had him killed at his leisure and that's a simple fact. He did nothing that did not aid the enemy..and going by feats nothing that could threaten them



Madara doesn't seem to agree with that, though:

base form

If he could've just said "Fuck you, I'm sending my boy Pain to go put the smackdown on your village and I'll have you killed if you interfere", I'm sure he would've. But that didn't happen. Konoha was off-limits until Itachi was out of the picture.



> so we're clear then Naruto lee and Sakura grew to astounding levels within the village through dedication and discipline but..Sasuke couldn't because he's a pathetic coward and emotionally stunted retard. Itachi's tormenting him directly created this abomination...



Wait, Sakura and Lee grew to astounding levels? Lee hasn't had a real fight since part 1 and Sakura amounts to little more than a sobbing first-aid kit with a vagina these days...

Naruto is the only one who really ascended to keep pace with the up-scaling of the bad guys, and he's arguably had more fed to him than Sasuke has.



> basically He who loved his village so much turned a potential asset into an unstable threat..then went and forcefully drove to..treason
> 
> yeah..Niku competent?



He made himself the target of Sasuke's hatred. Sasuke's own feelings of inadequacy and the temptation of the kind of power Orochimaru could offer him were what drove him to flee the village. And even at that point, he had not yet become irredeemable. The worst that would've come of it, had Madara not intervened, was Sasuke would've been a rogue ninja who no longer had any ties to his home village. But he wouldn't have been the genocidal stereotype of an Uchiha we have today, and peaceful coexistence still would've been possible...



> and guess what? that never would of happened...not every one in konoha was that retarded



Lol, yes they are. And you know it.



> Niku you know me..do you really think I care about character statements? I care about what happened in the story and what happened was clearly Itachi made horrible choices that lead to Sasukes complete lack of redemption



Itachi's actions by themselves didn't ruin Sasuke. Madara's exploitation of the emotional baggage Sasuke carried over what happened with Itachi was what turned Sasuke into a true-blue psychopath and undermined everything Itachi had ever worked for.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> such foresight



How many people could've seen that coming? I mean really... All Kabuto ever amounted to before he assimilated Oro's power was a mere right hand... One Orochimaru never fapped with because it was over 18.



> unfortunately it does...



But everything Itachi did made sense and worked just fine on its own. It's only the interference of others that ended up making it fail in practice.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 12, 2011)

> konoha never got blown up while he was still alive due to PIS..the moment pain fought Naruto there was no longer any objective reason for it not to have happened..the entire Uchiha clan could of been present..with Minato dead and Saru too old Konoha would of been a crater and naruto dead..no matter what Itachi did or didn't do



And again I'll point out that it wasn't like that at all. Itachi had Madara by the balls and Konoha was protected as long as he kept a firm grip.

It's not that he would've kicked down Madara's door and given him a spanking if he disobeyed, or sent Pain running back to him in tears, but Itachi is the kind of person who is as ruthless as he is intelligent. Even if it was just the threat of blackmail like he did with Danzou, at least he had that much as leverage. Madara's certainly not the type to keep his word just because he's an honorable guy (and breaking it just because Itachi died is perfect proof of that; unmistakeably, Itachi's presence itself was what kept him in check).



> he is a better character then Pein..but he is not above him in power



He wouldn't need to be unless he were in a situation where he absolutely had to confront Pain directly. But he'd be more than capable of escaping, and if all he had to do was blackmail Madara, I'm sure Madara himself wouldn't wanna risk that.



> as for the psychological damage? yeah that directly caused everything to go wrong



The worst it did was turn Sasuke into a sociopath. Madara exploiting it is what really sent Sauce over the deep end...

Besides, there isn't really a gentle way of saying "I killed our family." If he just explained the truth to Sasuke...well, we already know what happened when Sasuke learned the truth.



> and all of them Madara included had to bust their ass to become the best...they dedicated their entire lives to a higher cause and it was shown many times..the lengths they went too to back up their abilities and when they went out..with the exception of Madara they did it..after going balls to the wall..and after making sure the plans they left after they were gone..ended positively



That's exactly what Itachi did, and don't pretend Minato's rationale wasn't shoddy as hell; it basically amounted to blind faith and nothing more.

As for Hiruzen, he was the one responsible for letting Orochimaru escape and become a missing-nin in the first place. He tried to rectify that mistake by killing Oro in their rematch, failed, and took Oro's arms instead, thus disabling all his Ninjutsu. The problem? Oro body-switched a few months later and was practically as good as new.

I don't see how what any of they did ended positively. Minato turned his son into a walking monster and a target of public discrimination...as well as capture by the most dangerous criminal elements in the world...and Hiruzen basically gave Oro a few sick days to cuddle up with a good book. Do they catch the same kind of shit that Itachi does? No.

Don't even get me started on Madara. The guy is like an embodiment of Uchiha incompetence. And *none* of these guys demonstrably worked their butts off any more than Itachi did. Hell, at least we saw Itachi practicing kunai tricks once; what have these other guys ever shown in the way of hard work? It's all just more of the same. They were all tremendously gifted and all of them have had lapses in judgment that would make even the most open-minded person cringe.



> really we certainly didn't see that andf Shisui basically laid down for him



Shisui was apparently his best friend. Helping your best friend commit suicide doesn't exactly seem like an easy thing to stomach. Then there was the whole thing about...you know...being a double-agent planted to spy on his own family, who were planning a coup d'etat...and ultimately being ordered to slaughter them all when negotiations failed...and taking full responsibility for it in his brother's eyes...and then fleeing his home in disgrace to become a poor man's Dark Knight...

All of this at an age barely out of puberty, mind you.



> it's the way Masashi kishimoto presents him and his entire clan that makes it very hard to stomach him



Why can't you understand that Itachi is presented as wholly antithetical to everything his clan ever stood for, rather than merely just another Uchiha?

base form

base form

base form

base form

^Given everything we've learned about the clan's history since then, what do you think he was talking about here? Initially, we were led to believe Itachi was just drunk with power and despised his clan for limiting its own potential. But since we've got a better idea what they're _really_ all about now, doesn't it seem a whole lot more likely that he's talking about their inability to let go of the past and their ridiculous need to get even? The clan was plotting a coup in the first place because of the village's discrimination towards them.

These past few arcs, we've been fed all this nonsense about "the cycle of hatred", and how there's some kind of unspoken rule in the Narutoverse that vengeance is a self-perpetuating inevitability. With that premise in mind, doesn't Itachi seem like...a rational human being, for recognizing just how much bullshit that is? He was able to see beyond the clan and its entire petty history.



> I'll tell you the truth I was all willing to respect him and all that..when the big reveal happened then I realized what he did..and what happened as a result and was like..yeah fuck that



The "big reveal" was kinda what threw the wrench in his whole operation in the first place...



> why wouldn't he? wasn't Madara in on it? hell he caused the events that did it



As far as Itachi apparently knew, Madara was just some washed-up old Uchiha hobo living in the woods and butthurt because his own clan had disowned him. He solicited him to help slaughter the clan, but it seems pretty clear that he never explained the real nature of the reason he was doing it. Madara just sorta...found out through other means, or so we're expected to assume at this point.



Cubey said:


> > Itachi
> > competent
> > prodigy
> 
> ...



Your sarcasm would be a lot funnier if the implied contrapositives weren't founded in shameless and utter dishonesty on your part.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

This has reached 11 pages AND been bumped...


----------



## King Hopper (Aug 12, 2011)

Mechanical Red T-Rex toting Hyper Infinity Cannons solos.


----------



## Light (Aug 12, 2011)

Bullet Bill solo's


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 12, 2011)

Time for 4chan fagotry and +1's until this is locked


----------



## Bender (Aug 12, 2011)

@ Thread & people voting for Itachi


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Aug 13, 2011)

Bender said:


> @ Thread & people voting for Itachi



 X 2


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 13, 2011)

Why is everyone I want to neg sealed.

Jesus.


----------

